# US citizens



## liclgl (Dec 18, 2009)

I apologize in advance if the question was asked before, but I would like to know if immigration laws on U.S. citizens who want to move to Canada are like the rest of the world. Is there an advantage to A US citizens?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

liclgl said:


> I apologize in advance if the question was asked before, but I would like to know if immigration laws on U.S. citizens who want to move to Canada are like the rest of the world. Is there an advantage to A US citizens?


No, it's the same qualifying/requirements.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> No, it's the same qualifying/requirements.


Is there no advantage under NAFTA? For Canadians (or Mexicans) wanting to work in the US, there is TN status whereby some professionals can arrange their visa on the border.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Is there no advantage under NAFTA? For Canadians (or Mexicans) wanting to work in the US, there is TN status whereby some professionals can arrange their visa on the border.


There are no special arrangements for anyone. As a matter of fact earlier this year Canada passed legislation whereby Mexicans cannot enter Canada in any capacity (even vacation) without a visa.


----------



## liclgl (Dec 18, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> There are no special arrangements for anyone. As a matter of fact earlier this year Canada passed legislation whereby Mexicans cannot enter Canada in any capacity (even vacation) without a visa.



Thanks for the information, I happened to pass through Canada several times on the way to Alaska, and I fell in love with the place. :clap2:


----------



## Eric Little (Dec 19, 2009)

liclgl said:


> I apologize in advance if the question was asked before, but I would like to know if immigration laws on U.S. citizens who want to move to Canada are like the rest of the world. Is there an advantage to A US citizens?


What about the TN-1 visa (Treaty Nafta)? It is supposed to be simpler and I beleive that it is not a company-sponsored visa (don't quote me on that). Canada is tierd of processing Mexican Refugee visas for free when 99% of the applicants don't qualify, which is one of the reasons they imposed the visa requirement for Mexicans. This doesn't mean US citizens can't take advantage of the TN visas.


----------



## liclgl (Dec 18, 2009)

Eric Little said:


> What about the TN-1 visa (Treaty Nafta)? It is supposed to be simpler and I beleive that it is not a company-sponsored visa (don't quote me on that). Canada is tierd of processing Mexican Refugee visas for free when 99% of the applicants don't qualify, which is one of the reasons they imposed the visa requirement for Mexicans. This doesn't mean US citizens can't take advantage of the TN visas.



I'm in the process of examination of the subject - Thanks :juggle:


----------

